# slight animal addiction ?



## jarvisqh

well .. i have 5 goats (for now =p)  hippo okapi zebra giraffe and ellephant  
3 horses  and a fourth on the way    butter blade and breaker ( mom and dad have the big herd =p)  
3 dogs  dot kahna and fletch   the girls are blue healers .. fletch is a jack rat  
a large flock of chickens ..    breeds include ..  
  silkies,   polish,   wyandottes,    ameracaunas,  easter eggers,    leghorn,   lakenvelder,  turkens,   marans,  pendenseneca,  brahmas,  speckled sussex,   partridge rock,   andalusians,  hamburgs,  duccles,  belgian danvers and buttercups .. ( i think thats all of the breeds out there lol ..)

2 turkey poults  
 1 embden goosling (timpleton )
and 3 ducklings   kahky  tawny and racket


----------



## redtailgal

Well, your on your own.  NONE of us have any problems with critter addictions.  Right folks?  

4 goats (2 boer does and two mutt wethers) getting more this summer    But, its ok. Its not an addiction. I *NEED* them.
3 dogs (Jack russel, Mastiff, and daschund)
2 cats (um, the hairy kind)
1 iguana (large and spoiled)
cattle (hereford, angus, baldies, jersey cross)


----------



## SheepGirl

Animal addiction here, too 

2 dogs (cockapoos)
2 indoor cats (domestic shorthairs)
13-17 barn cats (it fluctuates day to day and even week to week. depends on who stops by for breakfast & dinner)
1 rabbit (holland lop buck)
1 fish (6 year old carnival goldfish)
5 sheep


----------



## elevan

My name is Emily and I'm a critter addict!  

<------See it even says so over there  

11 goats (Ranger, Snickers, Rocky, Kingston, Little Boy, Precious, Daisy, Maggie, Lilly, Goldie, Diva)...potentially 3 more next week
2 Horses (Jack, Jessie - The PITA)
1 Llama (Jerry)
1 Steer (T-Bone)
7 Guinea Fowl
3 ducks (with 8 eggs under a broody hen)
48 chickens (with about 45 eggs under broodys and in the bator)
15 turkey poults coming next week
6 dogs
5 cats
Rabbits on the way in a couple of weeks
Goslings on the way in May / June
Quail on the way in June / July


----------



## dwbonfire

i love this site.. makes me feel so at home with all you critter addicts!  everyone else in my life thinks im crazy, so i turn to yall when i need people who understand me!!

5 horses (2 NSH's, 2 paint, 1 welsh pony)
3 dogs (GSD, mutt, pyr)
2 cats (fat, not as fat) lol
2 goats (pygmy/fainter, fainter)
1 sheep (jacob) *want more*
1 cow (angus)
2 turkeys (red bronze)
4 peacocks (india blue and black shoulder)
19 chickens (exchequer leghorns, silver penciled rocks, partridge rocks, buff rocks, bantam cochins, etc) some chicks too
4 ducks (pekin, welsh harlequin)
2 geese (embden, toulouse)
3 emus chicks

anddd... tomorrow afternoon, 3 tamworth/berkshire piglets!!! woo hoo... i dont think i left anyone out....

forgot my 7 guineas lol.. it seems like a few people have 7 guineas. whats up with that number?!


----------



## BrownSheep

You people are CRA-ZEE . 
 I mean 1 or 2 or 5 dogs is acceptable.
And you have to have enough sheep for counting before bed....so like 19 or 20 right?
And you have to have cats for the mice that scare the sheep.....I'ld put that at one or two or three over 20...we have lotsssss of mice
And then the cats can get a little pushy you'll have to keep the cats in line with some chickens. ....
and you'll need two chickens for every cat soooo about 50. 
And the hens will wants some babies....so you'll have to let the have some babies...about twenty or so.
And some of those   will grow into roosters with little man syndrome So you'll have to get them somebody the same size to fight with
And that'll mean you have to get some turkeys. 
And there is no way one turkey will be able to fight all those evil little roosters so you'll get 20..
 And by the time thanksgiving rolls around the turkeys will be big enough to fight the evil little roosters so you won't need all of them
And that will mean an awfully tasty dinner. 
And somebody will say hey I've got 3 yaks for sale.
And it would just be stupid to say no to that.

So yep you people are CRA-ZEEEEE. Me, I'm logical.


----------



## manybirds

11 goats (and more to come)
2 horses
4 guinea fowl
alot of ducks and 10 on the way
7 geese and 7 on the way
1 sheep
too many rabbits
about 15 chickens
8 pigeons
2 guinea pigs
2 dogs
3 cats
2 turkeys
1 gerbil
3 ducks sitting and an incubator full
 add it all up that about 200 hundred......more than i thought.....oops
hoping too add llama's pigs and bee's this summer possibly a mini pony


----------



## dwbonfire

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> You people are CRA-ZEE .
> I mean 1 or 2 or 5 dogs is acceptable.
> And you have to have enough sheep for counting before bed....so like 19 or 20 right?
> And you have to have cats for the mice that scare the sheep.....I'ld put that at one or two or three over 20...we have lotsssss of mice
> And then the cats can get a little pushy you'll have to keep the cats in line with some chickens. ....
> and you'll need two chickens for every cat soooo about 50.
> And the hens will wants some babies....so you'll have to let the have some babies...about twenty or so.
> And some of those   will grow into roosters with little man syndrome So you'll have to get them somebody the same size to fight with
> And that'll mean you have to get some turkeys.
> And there is no way one turkey will be able to fight all those evil little roosters so you'll get 20..
> And by the time thanksgiving rolls around the turkeys will be big enough to fight the evil little roosters so you won't need all of them
> And that will mean an awfully tasty dinner.
> *And somebody will say hey I've got 3 yaks for sale.
> And it would just be stupid to say no to that.*
> 
> So yep you people are CRA-ZEEEEE. Me, I'm logical.


haha i love the way you think, sounds like me!!


----------



## dwbonfire

manybirds said:
			
		

> 11 goats (and more to come)
> 2 horses
> 4 guinea fowl
> alot of ducks and 10 on the way
> 7 geese and 7 on the way
> 1 sheep
> too many rabbits
> about 15 chickens
> 8 pigeons
> 2 guinea pigs
> 2 dogs
> 3 cats
> 2 turkeys
> 1 gerbil
> 3 ducks sitting and an incubator full
> add it all up that about 200 hundred......more than i thought.....oops
> hoping too add llama's pigs and bee's this summer possibly a mini pony


yes bees and a llama are at the top of my wish list!! 

someone needs to  me lol


----------



## redtailgal

ug no bees.  Everyone has a line somewhere and mine is BEES.


----------



## BrownSheep

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ug no bees.  Everyone has a line somewhere and mine is BEES.


But just think of the HONEY.....and if not the honey what about the increased pollination.


----------



## redtailgal

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ug no bees.  Everyone has a line somewhere and mine is BEES.
> 
> 
> 
> But just think of the HONEY.....and if not the honey what about the increased pollination.
Click to expand...

and the throat swelling, stop breathing, call an ambulance NOW anaphylaxis. Uh huh. Not me.  Have only needed the epinephrine once.......dont wanna do that again!


----------



## BrownSheep

redtailgal said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ug no bees.  Everyone has a line somewhere and mine is BEES.
> 
> 
> 
> But just think of the HONEY.....and if not the honey what about the increased pollination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the throat swelling, stop breathing, call an ambulance NOW anaphylaxis. Uh huh. Not me.  Have only needed the epinephrine once.......dont wanna do that again!
Click to expand...

you and my sister...sigh, she sees a bee and starts to swell I swear.


----------



## redtailgal

Lol, Does she run, screaming like a girl, as the sound of "buzz"?  I cant tell you how many times I have humiliated myself over a horsefly.


----------



## manybirds

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 goats (and more to come)
> 2 horses
> 4 guinea fowl
> alot of ducks and 10 on the way
> 7 geese and 7 on the way
> 1 sheep
> too many rabbits
> about 15 chickens
> 8 pigeons
> 2 guinea pigs
> 2 dogs
> 3 cats
> 2 turkeys
> 1 gerbil
> 3 ducks sitting and an incubator full
> add it all up that about 200 hundred......more than i thought.....oops
> hoping too add llama's pigs and bee's this summer possibly a mini pony
> 
> 
> 
> yes bees and a llama are at the top of my wish list!!
> 
> someone needs to  me lol
Click to expand...

i don't just want i NEED. u see the in the scenario that one of my goats or sheep where taken by a coyote or wolf that owuld be bad. a llama could easily prevent that. perfect reasoning
and bee's would be wonderful. I have started to make natural goats milk soap and my 'fans' (i.e my costumers) demand beeswax chapstick and candles. they demand. who am i to disappoint them? 
and i need a  too bud i seriously doubt it would help


----------



## manybirds

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Lol, Does she run, screaming like a girl, as the sound of "buzz"?  I cant tell you how many times I have humiliated myself over a horsefly.


 sorry but thats funny! they say 'tame' bees arn't as agressive once they become used to there caretaker. plus you get your own smoke thing to knock them out when you go colect honey.


----------



## jarvisqh

got another doeling     need about .. 3 bucks . cuz i cant pick between the large 2 and i need a small one for the small girls .. haha ..     
  buttercup  should foal any day .. ( therefor she will make me wait till i believe she is never going to do it .. she must be in on the doe code ...   hmm..      that must also be why she wont throw me a filly .. ...   ( 4 differnt studs ..  for 5 boys .. this year better not be number 6 ...   i want a girl !!!!!!!   lol )  

i want a llama .. but everyone says no ..   and mom pointed out butters distate for anything not her size   she hates anything smaller than her ..   or looks weird to her .. including donkeys and mules ..    hates ponys with a passion .. hates the dogs..      doesnt like kids when they are on the ground but is super good with them on her back .. (weird i know)     i havent even considered letting her meet the goats because of how she acts with ponys .. lol ...   shes horrible ..        mean old paint mare .. lol  ( did i mention im the only person aloud in the field for a week after she foals .. everyone else ( weve had her since 99 and she knows me and my parent equally .. )  will be ran out of the field ..    (she isnt playing or bluffing eigther .. lol ...              gotta love  raising horses though ..             i reallllllly want to start raising blue healers (aka australian CATTLE dogs )  again .. i miss raising puppies ..  (we raised them for about 5 years .. )   i still have ppl ask if i still raise them .. ppl i dont even know.. and we havent raised them for .. 10 years or so .. ?   lol ..  



  i need more chickens ..      ..  i dont have enough breeds .. lol .. 

i need more goats .. because i have space for them and they make me happy ...    

 i need more turkeys .. cuz they are hopelessly outnumbered by the chickens ..   and i only have one goose .. so he needs at least 10 friends .. same with the duck .. he needs about 10 friends..    

i need a spot to raise feeder pigs..  so i can raise them to butcher .. 
and a couple calves .. the same way ..   

and i need a dairy cow   so i can have fresh cow milk .. in case someone doesnt like goat milk ..   and that cow will need a cow friend .. that im not going to eat ... 

  see i have the same logic  

and mom has bunnies .. so .. i  need some to go with hers ..  

  i also have some soft shell turtles ..and a fence lizard ..we caught yesterday lol ..    

 eggs in the bator ..
  im thinkin about tryin to get the silkie to go broody so i can put eggs under her ...       

 yup hoplessly addicted to animals...

 hmm grand ma  is getting into the hair sheep .. maybe i should start my own herd .. so we can cross breed them ...   

haha im horrible .. 

 id have my own mini zoo if i could afford it ..


----------



## BrownSheep

Me too! A zoo sounds LOVELY!


----------



## secuono

3 dogs
2 cats
3 fish tanks
1 koi pond
2 horses
8 sheep
4 guinea pigs
16 ducklings
4 pet ducks
8 meat ducks
8 adult rabbits
20-30 kit rabbits
15 chickens
In those tanks and pond, total of 65-70 fish.
.
used to have 70 chickens, 5 aquariums, 6 pet ducks, 6 guinea fowl.


----------



## Hillsvale

jarvisqh said:
			
		

> well .. i have 5 goats (for now =p)  hippo okapi zebra giraffe and ellephant
> 3 horses  and a fourth on the way    butter blade and breaker ( mom and dad have the big herd =p)
> 3 dogs  dot kahna and fletch   the girls are blue healers .. fletch is a jack rat
> a large flock of chickens ..    breeds include ..
> silkies,   polish,   wyandottes,    ameracaunas,  easter eggers,    leghorn,   lakenvelder,  turkens,   marans,  pendenseneca,  brahmas,  speckled sussex,   partridge rock,   andalusians,  hamburgs,  duccles,  belgian danvers and buttercups .. ( i think thats all of the breeds out there lol ..)
> 
> 2 turkey poults
> 1 embden goosling (timpleton )
> and 3 ducklings   kahky  tawny and racket


light weight! 

1 cat
1 parakeet
3 dogs
6 pigs (two breeders, 4 dinner), with the sow due at the end of the month
3 boer goats... all due any day
6 sheep with 4 lambs... 2 more due any time
maybe 21 layers of various heritage stock, 4 roos... 4 chicks in the brooder, bunch more in the bator
5 breeds of turkeys, bourbon red, slate, royal palm, beltsville, eastern wild... all stuck in their breeding pens
2 african grey geese
1 runner duck
3 muscovy (1 drake and 2 hens)

Staking out cattle now 

god I must have forgotten something...


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5 goats at home
2 more goats comming in May
2 Angora goats at a friends house
2 rosters
30 somthing chickens
2 dogs
1 kitten
2 barn cats
1 barn cat that is not in the barn
2 cats that do nothing
2 horses

I think that is all but of course I need more, bees are on the list.


----------



## jodief100

Critter addicition?  Nope not me.....

35 adult female goats
2 adult male goats
24 wait, 2 born last night makes 26 baby goats
6 barn cats
2 lazy house cats
2 Great Pys
2 even lazier than the cats house greyhounds
somewhere between 250 and 300 chickens
roughly 50 turkeys
6 gunieas
38 eggs in the bator- heard peeping noises this morning.....  


I want pigs, bacon is sooooooo yummy.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Wow, I don't feel worthy of this crowd....

2 goats
2 dogs
2 outside cats
5 hens and 1 rooster

Oh and three chicks on the way next month.


----------



## marlowmanor

It' ok SG88 I don't have many animals either. If I ever get the land though I will have more animals.
Right now we have
2 goats
6 hens 
1 rooster
10 chicks
1 dog
2 dwarf hamsters
3 human kids (they count right!  )
ETA: I forgot the hamsters!


----------



## Lynn Esty

Hmmm... and I thought my crew was large... lol
1 rather spoiled house cat, Sara
3 rescue dogs, Corbin, Mia & Riley
2 horses, 1 pony/minature horse mix, Lucky Call, Leo & Smokey
1 6 week old calf, Ferdinand Hamburgerler
7 chickens, 1 rooster; 6 babies arriving next week
6 turkeys arriving next month, Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ????
1 baby goat arriving later today, (Penni)
4 pigs arriving in June, Freezer, Bacon, Hambone and Pork Chop
1 very patient husband, Mike
1 18 year old daughter, getting ready to graduate, Emma
2 daughters, 20 and 22, living on their own, Mikala & Ashley
1 very proud and tired Mom!


----------



## Southdown

There ARE other people like me, hehe.

12 sheep
7 cats
27 chickens
1 dog
5 bee hives

I've thought about an alpaca or llama as a guardian...or maybe a livestock guardian dog...the possibilities are endless.
FYI: the bees are pretty cool, but you do get stung now and then, which just makes it all the more exciting.


----------



## Symphony

No Addiction here, I need them all.

Around 12 horses Paints, Quarters, Arabians and Barb/Arabian
Temporary Weeder Goats
Over 20 Chickens  I don't really count them.
Some Cows Red Angus/Hereford and Black Angus.
1 Orange Barn cat.


----------



## crazyland

I'm not an addict either!!! 

2 German Shepherds, Mace and Blackjack
2 tom cats, Tom and Jerry
16 goats, Hercules, Frosty, MooMoo, Valentine, Ixia, Honeysuckle, Thistle, Dahlia, Dewdrop, Red, the kids haven't been named
9 geese
2 pigeons
18 quail
5 ducks
1 turkey, Thanksgiving
And way to many chickens to count... breed doesn't matter as I love them all
1 parakeet
2 betta
handfull of goldfish
1 mollie
1 rabbit
1 katahdin lamb, Lacey

That is all for now!


----------



## stitchcounting

me now in a 2br apartment

1dog
5guinea pigs 
1 lionhead buck
2hamsters this weekend that i might rehome too

and my dream addiction , i mean farm
 20-30 BFL and corriedale sheep 
80 rhode island reds
3 dogs rescued pits
8 french angora doe
2 french angora ducks
3 painted horses 

normal right??


----------



## Teeah3612

My 22 year old son told me I needed to start a petting zoo this week. He said he saw a sign that said Alpacas for sale.

I only have
3 goats - Peanut, Buttons, and Sassy
2 horses - Kate and Jasper
6 dogs - Rocky (Yorkie), Lilo (St. Bernard/Husky mix), Rayney (Pom), Roscoe (Beagle), Dyson (large mutt), and Teddy (pom)
7 cats - Miss Kitty, Polly, Zoey, Gabbie, Harley, Miles, and Herbert

I plan to add pigs and chickens in the spring


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Well I have in no specific order...
4 rabbits- 2 Holland Lops (Gizmo and Bailey), 1 Polish (Charlie), and Zeus my Mutt Bunny
2 Dogs- My Rat Terrier who is 12 named Daisey Mae and Max who is my 4 yr old Rough Collie
1 Cat- Morgan
1 Fainting Goat named Izabella
1 pet Holstein named Snoopy
3 goldfish named Hubert (Black Moor), Bugsy (Calico Telescope), and Finnagain (White and Orange Oranda)
5 glofish- All the colors
4 neon tetras 
2 male bettas named Toodles and Tweeder


----------



## Symphony

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> me now in a 2br apartment
> 
> 1dog
> 5guinea pigs
> 1 lionhead buck
> 2hamsters this weekend that i might rehome too
> 
> and my dream addiction , i mean farm
> 20-30 BFL and corriedale sheep
> 80 rhode island reds
> 3 dogs rescued pits
> 8 french angora doe
> 2 french angora ducks
> 3 painted horses
> 
> normal right??


What's the BFL?

and you meant 2 French Angora Bucks, right.


----------



## wooliewabbits

And I thought WE had a lot of animals!

  4 rabbits and some on the way

  3 goats and one sheep who THINKS shes a goat

  14 chickens

  2 dogs

  1 cockatiel.

  2 parakeets

....26 isn't much....right?:/


----------



## nbelval

That all sounds like heaven to me! 

Currently we have a guinea pig, hedgehog, 3 snakes, 2 lizards, and a tortoise. I have owned many other critters in the past and currently work at a veterinary hospital (anything to get my animal fix!)   We are getting 15 chicks the first week in May and 3 nigerian dwarf wethers in April. SO excited!

I used to breed hedgehogs and at one time had over 100, so what I have now feels tiny. I'm hoping to ease my hubby into "mini farm" life and add some geese or ducks next year. A spotted mini donkey and a pig (pet only) is also on my wish list. 

I'm loving the fact that I am not the only one with an "addiction". 

Nicole


----------



## Mamaboid

Ok, here goes.

13 full grown goats, 8 does and 5 bucks
6 baby goats from 6 weeks to 2 weeks old, 3 boys and 3 girls, with more due June 3.
100+ chickens with too many roosters.
40 eggs in bator due to hatch in next 3 days
? eggs being set on by hen who I swear has not moved in 3 weeks, in back of goat hut where she cannot be reached, due to        
           hatch in next few days.
22 ducks with too many drakes.
2 male turkeys, had 3 hens but red fox got em.
3 Female Guineas (had 13 and males, but the red fox has been eating well)
1 pair adult Rex rabbits
6 five week old Rex rabbits of undetermined sex
? one week old Rex rabbits still on the nest being guarded by vicious, growling, scratching Mom.
2 adult Jack Russell Dogs, Male and Female
4 Jack Russell puppies born Valentine's Day.  3 males, 1 female.
1 male cat

Hoping to acquire in the near future:  More female ducks, some female turkeys.
Hoping to sell in near future: 3 baby goats, lots of baby rabbits, 16-18 roosters, 4 puppies.


----------



## Canadiannee

Ok... I'm game, 'cause I thought we had gone into retirement 2 years ago, sold all but a couple horses, and HELLLLO... we're back again! LOL! I don't know why we ever thought we could retire from livestock anyways... don't they have recovering addiction groups for this? 

So I'm going with the "old" us and the "new" us 

2 years ago -

14 horses
80 chickens (7 roosters)
45 ducks (Muscovey & Rouens)
6 sheep (5 ewes, 1 ram)
11 goats (9 does, 2 bucks) 
40 rabbits
2 pot belly pigs
4 dogs
3 cats (1 house cats, 2 barn cats)

Kids pets - 1 hedgehog, 1 ferret, 1 degu, 1 tarantula, 1 boa and 1 python 

Today -

3 horses & 1 pony
5 chickens (1 rooster)
5 ducks (Muscovey)
no sheep
8 goats (5 does, 3 bucks) (more on the way)
22 rabbits (more on the way)
no pigs
2 dogs
8 cats (all barn cats)
10 quail (just processed 30 for freezer camp)
3 pheasants (waiting on eggs from this trio)

Funny how things work huh?


----------

